# My little N and HO simple oval layout...



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I figured since people have been so helpful, that it was time to do an actual thread on my mini layout. A little history is that it began with a 5.00 battery operated reason my wife picked up for me just to run around Christmas. We both loved it, despite the annoyances with the batteries constantly running out. Our space is limited, so I never actually thought about making a layout at this point. I figured I have more than enough as far as hobbies were concerned.

A year later (this past December) I purchased my first N scale set. It was a bachmann non DCC set. And the rest is honestly history. I have picked up parts here and there. 

Now, despite it being a simple 4 oval (yeah, I know, boring to most, but it fits to fill the itch), mixed HO Anand N layout on a 48"x40 board (it's still portable, so when we move, it can be easily transported and expanded), it is a DCC equipped mini layout. 

It has a NCE powercab, with "light it" decoders running and controlling my lighting for buildings under a loco address (so far I have only 1 decoder installed, and this is the current and ongoing process to eliminate the wall wort and incandescent lighting). I also have full soundtraxx decoders on all the locomotives (they started out bachmann, all 4, but now, 3 I have installed sound decoders, along with 1 non sound). All locomotives have been converted to LED, and I have one (the N scale F7) with a current keeper in it, which is awesome..

I have the USB interface for the powercab, but just installed that, and have yet to play with it. I really want to get the LED conversion of the lighting completed first, and then I will focus on the USB.. Of course I have a small dedicated programming track that has both HO and N on it. That's about it so far. It is, if course a work in progress. And here are a few pictures of how it began to where it's at now.. If I put them in, in incorrect order, apologies...









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

And more to come hopefully....

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like you've got a fun little layout there.
Enjoy, I did.

Magic


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

it's come quite a ways already !


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

A man after my own heart. Maximum trains in the minimum space. Good progress so far and good luck!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That is a great looking small railroad.

What kind if roadbed is that with the straight edges under the HO track before you ballasted?


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Magic said:


> Looks like you've got a fun little layout there.
> Enjoy, I did.
> 
> Magic


Thank you. I appreciate the kind words...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

wvgca said:


> it's come quite a ways already !


Lol, thanks.. Don't say that... LMAO, that's only encouraging me to do more... Ha ha ha! Thank you though.. I'm trying to keep up with you guys here...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Nikola said:


> A man after my own heart. Maximum trains in the minimum space. Good progress so far and good luck!


He he! No choice.. Honestly, if I could fit a single line in there, and it look right, is so a trolley. But I don't think it would exactly for the scheme... Thanks for the compliment though, much much appreciated...

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> That is a great looking small railroad.
> 
> What kind if roadbed is that with the straight edges under the HO track before you ballasted?


Thank you much! You all inspire me! Seriously and honestly! I've never been as inspired with trains, as I have since I joined this forum... Thanks again! 

And that's just cork. I actually on the second line (I'm thinking that's the one your mentioning), did one half of a standard HO cork strip. It for like perfectly neat under ho sized flex. I wish I would have done the other one that way also.. But.. I know for next time.... 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I have to thank you all for replying and the kind words. I had a horrific day (not to mention, I was a little noided about posting a simple oval layout with all the beautifully complex track configurations I commonly see).

Your kind words really brightened my spirits.. Thank you truly..

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

Love it! I have just about the same thing going on! 2 HO's and a N on a small layout, some lights couple of switch tracks, NCE power cab. I even have one of those SOS box cars too!


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

89Suburban said:


> Love it! I have just about the same thing going on! 2 HO's and a N on a small layout, some lights couple of switch tracks, NCE power cab. I even have one of those SOS box cars too!


Nice! Thanks! I'd love to see yours! It would be great to see another similar size layout and what you and anyone else has done with it.. It would give me some creative ideas I'm sure.... 

And Omg man, that SOS car is honestly as old as I am. Most of my cars are in the older age range. I acquired them from a friend of the family's son when I was about 19. I was lucky enough to have stored them in a closet at my mother's. And I was able to find them when I started this project... 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I failed to get pictures last night, but I set up my USB/JMRI interface and was able to load my 4 locomotives in decoder pro. I THEN was able to do some simple changes. But I have to figure out how to fully configure it. I think I still need to be on the program track to do some of the programming. Not quite sure, but I'll hopefully figure it out sooner, rather than later

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Ok, I added the crossing signal(modified the way I wanted to use it).. I used a light it decoder and 2 outputs, changing to crossing grade signals a and b. Then, I had to ramp it way, way down, to get the light to not be so overpowering.. But nonetheless, it works and I'm happy to have a crossing signal working off DCC that I can control and change anything on it, along with turning it off from the controller or decoder pro).. One less thing to really on that power pack.. And it's impact on the apps is minimal at best!









Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Very nice layout, and I learned a lot by seeing how you steadily improved it.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Vincent said:


> Very nice layout, and I learned a lot by seeing how you steadily improved it.


Wow! Thanks a ton Vincent! I'm learning myself.. It seems like every time I turn it on I'm learning something.. So thank you for the kind words, and honestly, your inspiration! Thank you! 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

MatroxD said:


> Nice! Thanks! I'd love to see yours! It would be great to see another similar size layout and what you and anyone else has done with it.. It would give me some creative ideas I'm sure....
> 
> And Omg man, that SOS car is honestly as old as I am. Most of my cars are in the older age range. I acquired them from a friend of the family's son when I was about 19. I was lucky enough to have stored them in a closet at my mother's. And I was able to find them when I started this project...
> 
> Sent from my Note 8


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Someday, my lay-out will look that sharp.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

89Suburban said:


> https://youtu.be/24ONWTr0WKY


Cool dude.. Now I want to add a switching lane to mine (thanks a ton! Lmao).. I will have to shoot some video of mine, and then come up with a plan. But I could probably add a yard extension fairly easily to the end.. Lol, it's just tearing all that up.. Ugh..

But I loved your end of train flashers.. I thought about picking some up myself, but hadn't, instead of running caboose cars... But you've given me a few ideas for accessories... And I never thought (until now about running a graded setup.. But this one has gone so well that I might try something eventually...

But cool though dude.... 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Vincent said:


> Someday, my lay-out will look that sharp.


How's yours look? I bet it's not bad at all... Mine is still in its beginning stages... Lots that can be done.. Share, share dude.... 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

MatroxD said:


> Cool dude.. Now I want to add a switching lane to mine (thanks a ton! Lmao).. I will have to shoot some video of mine, and then come up with a plan. But I could probably add a yard extension fairly easily to the end.. Lol, it's just tearing all that up.. Ugh..
> 
> But I loved your end of train flashers.. I thought about picking some up myself, but hadn't, instead of running caboose cars... But you've given me a few ideas for accessories... And I never thought (until now about running a graded setup.. But this one has gone so well that I might try something eventually...
> 
> ...


Thanks man! Those are Bachmann box cars with the flashers built in, they run just under $30 a piece at my local train shop. I just put my cabooses in front of them.  My N scale is pissing me off so I will be tearing that out of there and actually redoing most of this layout with HO and expanding it if I can. I got good deals on those trees and lights they were used for 10 bucks a 8" x 11" bag full.  :thumbsup:

90 percent of all my stuff there is used bargain bought. And I am currently in the process of replacing all the plastic wheels with metal ones.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My eyesight passed N scale about ten years ago.


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

89 Suburban, I have two HO trains that I am happy with. I am considering adding N scale because I am running out of room. Why are you upset at your N scale trains?


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

89Suburban said:


> Thanks man! Those are Bachmann box cars with the flashers built in, they run just under $30 a piece at my local train shop. I just put my cabooses in front of them.  My N scale is pissing me off so I will be tearing that out of there and actually redoing most of this layout with HO and expanding it if I can. I got good deals on those trees and lights they were used for 10 bucks a 8" x 11" bag full.
> 
> 90 percent of all my stuff there is used bargain bought. And I am currently in the process of replacing all the plastic wheels with metal ones.


What's going on with your n scale? Mine were a pain a little bit also.. They require far more maintence than the house engines.. But even at that, now, I've got them pretty good.. So what's up with yours? 

And I saw some of the add on at end lights for the cars at my local shop.. I didn't buy them at the time, but I think i'm going to now as a secondary project.. 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> My eyesight passed N scale about ten years ago.


I find they are good for depth perception if nothing else. Because I don't really like working on them honestly.. It can be a little nerve wracking.. 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Vincent said:


> 89 Suburban, I have two HO trains that I am happy with. I am considering adding N scale because I am running out of room. Why are you upset at your N scale trains?


I like that you can do a lot with them. Especially when you use flex track. But they have to be done like almost to perfection, or you'll have problems.. I actually like my flex loop better than I do the bachmann tank loop.. It's much easier to clean..

But the one thing I learned keeps them smooth is cleaning fluid and a paper towel.. I run the locomotives over the towel back and forth for about 5 minutes (at least it seems like it) on the program track to clean them.. And then, if takes a little bit for them to get dirty again.. For my setup, it's not the tank that's really dirty, but the road wheels on the locomotives... And I usually can tell they need to be cleaned because they will start stopping at random spots, versus at the same spot..

And the one with the current keeper, Omg, that thing "now" is, as reliable as the HO scale engines.. Only problem is that, on the sound ready engine, soundtraxx hasn't gotten back with me on how to install one. So I'm really, honestly, just debating on getting another sound decoder, that I can use the current keeper on, and being done with it.. Because those keepers really, and honestly do make that much of a difference.. And I know the guys told me to work on my track. I did, and because I did, that had just made it even better.. So I really want to do the other n scale also.. 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Well, I'm starting to get used to decoder pro I believe. It's actually getting fun and interesting.. My last little pain in the tail N scale SD45, I have wanted to add a current keeper to it, since I installed the first in my F7A. I have ordered it, but it will not be in, until Friday.. So I said to myself "hmm.. I remember watching a video that said to play with the voltages and see what works.. So I began upping the voltage to it, and noticed that I was, of course able to run it better at lower speeds. It went immediately from 8 being the steady run slowest speed to 3. I then took it up a bit further, and got it to where it runs at the perfect show speed for me at 1.. I went on downstairs to do a few things, came back and it had stopped.. So I said to myself, ok this will be a patient thing, and I almost had it... So I took it up 2 more points,and at least to my eyes, it's running no faster, but, it hasn't cut off or stopped at 1 in an hour. So I think that's all it needed.. I'm still going to install the keeper, but it seems to be fine at this point for all speed running.. I will probably take the value down after installing the keeper, in order to get that insane crawl that drives my wife nuts (she thinks that they have stopped, but I told her to put something there to mark where the engine is, walk away and come back in a few minutes.. And she is astonished, and asked how did I get them to this point).. Lol.. 

I also, changed the voltage on my Cussler. I noticed, after I took the time to actually read, and set up each engine on the programming track in pro, that the F7, I wasn't getting the crawl at 1,and had to go to 4 to start it.. Lol, sorry change with the voltage, and all is well again...

So I'm enjoying the application and additional ability to tweak things further to my liking and running preferences.. It goes without saying that all the sound levels, I have played with, and have set them to where I like them... Some of the sounds, they were so faint over the engine that I never could here them. But now, every little thing I can hear. I need to adjust the click clack of the rails setting, but otherwise, it's great! 

Sent from my Note 8


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Goodbye wall warts! 

I went ahead and finished my conversion of all my living to the powercab and decoder based system today. It was a good little piece of work, but very worth it in the end. i need to do some tidying up with wires in the back, but for now, I'd say my wiring for the table is done. 

I have a casualty in all of my decoder work though. My very first..I was trying to add a current keeper to my second N loco(the SD45), and something went wrong. The decoder fried, and makes a continuous buzzing noise. I had already ordered another basic decoder that is slated to arrive on the 16th. So instead of having an extra decoder,it will be going in the 45, until I can buy another sound one for it. I don't know what happened, but it's the first thing that has actually gone wrong electronically since beginning this project. Hopefully it is not a trend..

However, I consider things a success with all that I accomplished today in a couple hours..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Small update to the layout.. All locomotives now have current keepers in them.. The HO engines were much easier to just do.. I still must decide how to basically "connector" them for appearance. But it's just for me, and most people don't even notice.

Anyhew.. I plan on breaking out the figural camera, and shooting a little video, as I want to document where the layout is, before the weather fully breaks, and I begin my other summer projects. These are some photos I took after adding the current keepers, along with the final and 4th soundtraxx DCC decoder to the SD45 engine...









Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Very nice!

What is the wiring exiting the back of your SD-40?


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> Very nice!
> 
> What is the wiring exiting the back of your SD-40?


Thank you.

That is the currentkeeper. None of the engine cabins have space enough for the keepers. So I had to run the wires to the car behind the engines. I plan to install micro deans connectors. Just haven't as of yet.. But each locomotive has it. That one is just a bit long honestly.. 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Nice work!


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Stumpy said:


> Nice work!


Thank you.. 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Lookimg at all the layouts, can anyone think of anything I can add to mine, too create some "depth" or dimension? I thought of building a mountain /tunnel to one corner, but thought that may be a bit boring..

What do you all think? 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I really think you are out of options in a layout of that size.

I think it's time you graduated to something larger to satisfy your desire of 'something more'. That is always a tell-tale sign.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> I really think you are out of options in a layout of that size.
> 
> I think it's time you graduated to something larger to satisfy your desire of 'something more'. That is always a tell-tale sign.


That's the thing.. I'm limited to that space by the wife(with the tank/system in the basement and the office with hanging airplanes on the walls, and two helicopters on the floor, I don't even have a toe to stand on, trying to argue that she's not accommodating of the hobbies..). She said I could go over maybe a foot more, but that's it.. And I can't even begin to think i'm being fair if I even take up that additional foot she said she'd have no problem with. Oh well.. I'll have to live with my technical progress and improvements then for a while..

And then, lol, I didn't really want to completely tear down the existing layout(it was a lot of work since only December). I was going to just maybe, build it up a little.. But meh.. Lol.. Maybe now I will consider the smart booster and perhaps do more lighting.. And maybe more people.. 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Is there anywhere else in the house, attic, basement, garage, spare room, etc, whre you could take your railroad to the next level?

I was always constrained by space limitations and not wife limitations. But if I had been constrained by wife limitations I would have tried to compromise to get the space I needed.

Have you thought about purchasing an outdoor building of the appropriate size for your ultimate railroad? They are quite affordable with many manufacturers offering terms. Most come with windows, huge loading in/out doors, etc,.

I remember as a kid one of my railroads was located in a storage shed that I had conveniently consolidated and strategically relocated stuff in storage that allowed me an 8x12 railroad, at least for a short time. The shed was 10x12.

I think you have done a remarkable job with the space that you have, especially running multiple parallel tracks which is what I love to see on a main line railroad. You have proven that you _can_ get a lot of railroading in a small space without it looking like a spaghetti factory.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

MatroxD said:


> Small update to the layout.. All locomotives now have current keepers in them.. The HO engines were much easier to just do.. I still must decide how to basically "connector" them for appearance. But it's just for me, and most people don't even notice.


Please explain, what are "keepers"? And what does it mean to "'connector' them for appearance"? Thanks! 



UPDATE: I just searched for current keepers and found out what they are. I'd never heard them call that before...all I'd heard of was "Keep alive" capacitors. But I still don't understand "connector them".


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

MichaelE said:


> Is there anywhere else in the house, attic, basement, garage, spare room, etc, whre you could take your railroad to the next level?
> 
> I was always constrained by space limitations and not wife limitations. But if I had been constrained by wife limitations I would have tried to compromise to get the space I needed.
> 
> ...


Bear with me as I could only copy a small portion.. But unfortunately no.. With all the rest of the hobby stuff, the tools, electronics, chargers, fuels, radios, etc.. Nope, no space. And not to mention the 245 gallons of saltwater, with co2 system, about 3k watts of electricity(I forgot to mention the eel she walked downstairs to see one morning) .. Lol, I am kinda afraid to man... Lol.. It's like one of those "hey man, you better not push any more" type of things.. But one day, I will have more space.

And honestly, I didn't expect to enjoy this hobby as much as I am. So it's throwing a bit of a curve ball. To me also and actually..

Thank you though, I appreciate it. I have tried to keep it simple as far as buildings, etc, as to not have it look too busy.. And then cluttered. Thank you much for the compliment.. 

I ultimately would like to take what I have now, and if possible, work some sort of a modern industry side or portion to it. One that, would be
Based off my local (or what the local looked like in the past). But that would require skills beyond what I currently have.. 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Fire21 said:


> Please explain, what are "keepers"? And what does it mean to "'connector' them for appearance"? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> UPDATE: I just searched for current keepers and found out what they are. I'd never heard them call that before...all I'd heard of was "Keep alive" capacitors. But I still don't understand "connector them".


Yes, the keep alive from what I gather, was the original system created by I think TCS(I could be womb) to add capacitors to the decoder for various purposes..

And saying connector them, lol, I simply mean to solder connectors, in order to facilitate either maintence or removal. Right now, in order to clean the road wheels on the locomotive, I have to remove "both" the Loco and the trailing car, which houses the current keeper. Installing, say micro deans connectors, allows only working on one or the other at once and not requiring both..

I hope this makes sense as I'm trying to think and entertain at once... 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

A quick attempt at videoing and editing the layout..








Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

VERY beautiful video! I am considering adding an O gauge line to my HO lay-out, and you have shown that it can be done and still look good.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Vincent said:


> VERY beautiful video! I am considering adding an O gauge line to my HO lay-out, and you have shown that it can be done and still look good.


Thank you.. And I really, really do appreciate it. I didn't and still don't know a lot of times what I'm doing as I begin things. But as Paul Jr. from American Chopper said "some of my best ideas come as I work through things and don't plan them completely out before hand. I have a vision in my head, and it just evolves as I work on it". 


And I say, go for it.. Worst case scenario, you may have to do like I did at one point and move things a little here or there. 

I'd really love to add another lane, or a switch track . But I just don't have the space. And, it would require a major tear down of at least one end of the setup "according to my vision that I see in my head". I could be wrong, but I'm thinking not.. That is something I really do not wish to embark on at this moment.. 

But you should try and see how it looks. Lay the track down, with pins, and then step back and look at it. If it looks good to you, leave it overnight, and see if you feel it(I tend to work fast, as I don't want to lose my vision). If so, proceed. If not, rework it. The tricky thing that I found out was the spacing of the curves and the locomotives. Flextrack makes this somewhat easier, as for me, I like the trains tight ( they look better to me that way for some reason), but of course they need their mechanical space.. And honestly, I could not have done what I have without using flex.. 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I'm strongly considering the possibility of adding a "leaf" section on. It would be approximately 48"x12". The thing is, I have no idea what I would do with that space. I have a piece of scrap would and could add it.. Just what in the world to do with it... 

A thought did cross my mind to add an extension of 6" width along all the sides.. I could then run a 5th line.. 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

I finally painted my little guard shack.. I would like to run some lights to it, but am not sure of I want to go through the hassle.. The little kit was missing parts, so I purchased some balsa to make the box that was missing.. It's the little box on the right (the picture with the tower on the paper), and this will be my first ever, I believe they call it "kitbash".. So hopefully it goes well...















Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks like you did a good job with your first kit-bash.


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

MichaelE said:


> My eyesight passed N scale about ten years ago.


Only ten?


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Vincent said:


> Looks like you did a good job with your first kit-bash.


Thanks Vincent.. But I haven't done the post that I am doing the balsa on.. I got a little bit involved with flying models this weekend.. So all I did in the layout was a bit accidental(I'll explain below) .. And then the pictures are simply my quick paint job.. 

And my accidental interaction with the railroad was due to weather.. It was probably one of the most frustrating things I have had to do the layout to date.. I'm going to try and make it short.. Well, it power went out on Friday night due to weather. I got an alarm on my aquarium, so I got up, went downstairs and made sure everything was OK(this was about 1am).Then, about 2am,the power came back on.. And everything was ok, except the layout.

To make a long story short, my layout wouldn't connect to decoder pro whatsoever. The Com port, when I restarted the laptop was dead. I went though a series of uninstalls and reinstalls of evening from the driver, the port, and, decoder pro. Then I had the wisdom to look at my updates(out of frustration and to do something else). Windows had pushed an update, that disabled the Com(actually, I didn't know that for sure until I successfully fixed it).So I ended up rolling windows back, and voila! Everything was good again.. And this was now, at 5am...Lol

So the rest of my railroad time for the weekend was purposefully short... Lol.. I did learn a few things about decoder in the process though. 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Began building the little box that was missing from this tower.. I haven't worked with balsa in at least a decade. So once I paint it, I will see how it actually looks, and whether it solves the issue..

I haven't messed with anything new on the layout. Except for trying to get my JMRI to work once again. During a storm, the power went out. After, and since that, I haven't been able to input commands. The system sees the locomotives, but I cannot do anything else.. I have no idea what to do. But I will probably just let it go until the fall..









Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Very active small layout. Why am I not seeing anyone's videos?


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

VegasN said:


> Very active small layout. Why am I not seeing anyone's videos?


 Microsoft Edge (which I love) does not work on this site. Chrome works fine, and you can download it for free.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Thank you. And as Vincent stated, there's an issue with some browsers.. 

Sent from my Note8 using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Vincent said:


> Microsoft Edge (which I love) does not work on this site. Chrome works fine, and you can download it for free.


That makes sense....I have been having issues since the update to Edge........yeah, I like it too.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Well, little update..I was tinkering, and somehow my jmri on those panels reverted to us fully functioning status. I also learned a few funny things about the sound options on the decoders. The latter was the best honestly. 

I learned l, actually how to throttle up and down on the engines. My next goal, is to get my dynamic braking, functioning the way it wad designed to work. 

Maybe this weekend as a project...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Everything comes to an end and hopefully new beginnings.. I suppose I will start a new thread..









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Nooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

flyboy2610 said:


> Nooooooooooooooooo!


Yeeesssssssss... Lol. I need more growing and experiment space dude... I just hippie I'm seeing the switches up correctly(I remember seeing the little plastic isolator connectors, and I'm not sure whether I need them or not honestly) on the new layout (with being I honestly have never really messed with switches). But I will find out I guess when I plug things in.

I'm kind of thinking I don't, since I'm not having anything as far as an inside oval from the main line? It's just going to i think they are called sidings for the extra locomotives and cars to rest and back out of I wanted to use them..

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## VegasN (Mar 14, 2016)

Yeah, unless you need to shut off the connecting track to a turnout, you don't need to isolate them. Just run them in normal track connectors, and you might want to solder each side of the turnout....I have herd both ways, and I do solder mine.
This is DC information.
And, oh, how many times I have torn apart a layout and started over.....


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Thanks for the reply and input. It actually turned out to, as we think, be one of the frogs. It had the particular worn off. So a little clear nail polish (thanks to the wife), and it hasn't been seen since..

But check out my new thread.. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Oops, posted in the wrong thread.. Please check my new one.. This one is basically closed


----------



## Vincent (Jan 28, 2018)

Looks nice, Matrix. And don't feel bad, but is that loco in the 2nd and 4th pictures battery-powered? I have a very sharp-looking battery-powered train in my lay-out, but it keeps jumping the track so I use it for display now.


----------



## MatroxD (Jan 19, 2018)

Vincent said:


> Looks nice, Matrix. And don't feel bad, but is that loco in the 2nd and 4th pictures battery-powered? I have a very sharp-looking battery-powered train in my lay-out, but it keeps jumping the track so I use it for display now.


Hi Vincent.

Check out my new thread (posted that one in the wrong one) :

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink?ur...share_tid=172880&share_fid=63439&share_type=t

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------

